# Spelling



## Norie (Nov 6, 2004)

Is it

Macadonia

or

Macedonia

?


----------



## Will from London (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi,

Macedonia

Will


----------



## The Tamer (Nov 6, 2004)

Unless, of course, your question relates to a coconut cake. If that's what you mean, it's "macaroon"


----------

